# Milwaukee Backpack Vacuum



## Triple C (Feb 18, 2021)

Gave each of the kids one of these for Christmas and bought one for myself to use at the farm. This sucker will suck the skin off of you and best of all, you never have to worry with the cord. Love this thing!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 19, 2021)

Looks handy.

The Milwaukee 18V tools are awesome. 

I need one of those.


----------



## Triple C (Feb 19, 2021)

Yep!  My first Milwaukee tool.  Definitely won't be my last.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 19, 2021)

Compact Porta-band saw.


----------



## Big_Red (Apr 17, 2021)

I feel ashamed, but bought the chainsaw and leaf blower. Honestly, they‘ve both been great for my needs.


----------



## jiminbogart (Apr 17, 2021)

I didn't know thay made a back pack vac.

I've got a bunch of M18 stuff so I'm gonna get one of these.

edit: A quick look and it's $299 for the tool only. I'll have to put it on the wish list.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Apr 17, 2021)

Big_Red said:


> I feel ashamed, but bought the chainsaw and leaf blower. Honestly, they‘ve both been great for my needs.



I saw that combo when in Dixie the other day and thought about picking it up. Electric chainsaw would be handy at the farm when riding around and need to cut a few quick things.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 18, 2021)

Used mine yesterday to detail the inside of my truck.  Been a while since it's been this clean.  Love this vac since getting it last December.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 18, 2021)

Many of the cleaning companies that vacum out the aircraft are transitioning to this backpack. It beats the previous model backpacks used hands down.


----------



## Triple C (Apr 18, 2021)

They are not light.  Guessing weight is around 20 lbs strapped to your back or held by the handle.  But no issue.  I've go stained concrete floors at the hunting cabin.  For 10 years it was plug in the upright and try to keep from running over the cord.  Then unplug and replug in another location.  This thing is a breeze on concrete floors.


----------

